# Bealach Na Ba pass Apple cross



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks,
away to head up to Applecross and Gairloch area for a week of adventures!

Has anyone been over the Bealach Na Ba pass in a large motorhome?

We have 24ft Hymer and was just wondering how tight its going to be?

Have been over on my motor bike and i know theirs a couple of tight ones near the top?

Regards AJ


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

just a note - I've moved this to UK touring; you may get more responses....


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Here's the roadsign at the foot, courtesy of Google street view - not very specific though. I went over in a Volkswagon campervan yonks ago, have been over since by car but not sure I'd want to take the motorhome. Last time I asked a local they suggested nothing bigger than a hearse . . .


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

Went over last year in a 20 footer. Can't think the extra 4ft would be much of a problem.

Dunworkin


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

We have met a bus at the top once 
It was heading down but we did not witness it doing it
What you may have issue with is any low slung bits between your wheels drain taps etc if your van has a long wheelbase
There is a fair bit camber on some of the bends
Sorry cant be more exact for you


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey AJ, how you doing :?: 

We're just back from Applecross. We crossed the pass on Saturday morning. You know how big our van is. Very similar to your own. There are a few tight hairpins at the top but we got round them all in a one-er. We fortunately didn't meet anyone on the way up  It could have got complicated if it had been something big 8O It's a great little stretch of road & one I wouldn't hesitate to do again. 

Good luck with the trip. 

NB. My knee's still not playing ball  I might be looking for advice on buying a longboard.

Regards Dave.


----------



## almag (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,

We have been over quite a number of times in a 25ft Motorhome with no problems although once coming back down had to reverse on a hairpin bend after misjudging it.

We have also overnighted on the top a number of times without problems.

Alan


----------



## ActionJackson (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks to everyone that replied,

we made it over the pass of the cattle no problems, didn't meet anyone which helped!
Had a gr8 night in Applecross campsite with some live music in the potting shed polytunnel thingy  
We then headed up to Torridon and wild camped and climbed into the triple buttress core cant pronounce or spell its proper name, managed to discover the recage of Lancaster bomber that crashed their in the 50s quite a sad site  
We then whent up to Loch Maree and wild camped at loch side what a view, canoed around all the islands next day luvly  
We are now currently at the big sands campsite Gairloch for 2 nights, last night was very stormy  
Thanks again AJ :wink:


----------

